# ikea wardrobe shelf info please



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

hi guys

no success finding racks for sale so looking at getting an ikea wardrobe FRAME and maybe also the shelves

the shelves seem a bit pricey but maybe they come with the fittings?

ANYONE KNOW PLEASE??????????????????

(maybe it says somewhere but i cant spot it)

IKEA - error

thanks guys


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

hi, i used the pax ikea unit to build my viv stack. the shelves come in packs of 2 with the fittings


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought one from Ikea a couple of weeks ago The BILLY range I think it was and it was only £12.99!


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

odyssey said:


> hi, i used the pax ikea unit to build my viv stack. the shelves come in packs of 2 with the fittings


 
these the same shelves? 

IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | KOMPLEMENT | Shelf

cant see anything about packs of 2 but that would be great, need to know first if so though


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

its not those ones. on the next page there are some pax shelves they are the ones with 2 per pack


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

these ones

IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | PAX | Shelf


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

odyssey said:


> these ones
> 
> IKEA | Wardrobes | PAX/KOMPLEMENT system | PAX | Shelf


you are a STAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sorted now, thanks very VERY much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Being swedish, I must recommend the BILLY range from IKEA, as it's dirt cheap, easy to assemble, sturdy, and really easy to get more shelves if required : victory:


----------



## pete sed (Feb 4, 2008)

the pax wardrobes look too expensive tricky, u cudnt fit a 50l rub in the 1 door wardrobe an the 2 door starts at £145.. Iv found a joiner near me that will make a rack for £10 an hour, if I get the wood cut an numbered it shud take him a couple of hours to work his magic woody fingers an make me a rack! its gna hold 5 50l rubs with a small shelf underneath so will stand 1500mm (rub height is 230mm) 770mm wide and 470mm deep. will hav a solid back with slats to slot heatmatts an stat probes through. if I use conti board (18mm) then the wood will cost less than £100, 17x11 heatmats are £15 ish each so 5 wud b £75 , a couple of stats at £13 or a bigger one for them all. 50l rubs are £10 each so u cud have a fully working rack for £250 - £300 or cheaper if u search around or use MDF. i'll get some pics up wen its sorted!


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

you can buy just the double frame for £50 then its £12 for a pack of 2 shelves.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

the cheapest shelving i could find with deep enough shelves for RUBs was from B&Q garden section for growing seeds, £18. I put 2 side by side, lined the wire shelves with poly tiles, ran a 120cm heat strip down it. Each shelf can hold a 64l rub (on the top shelf), 1x32l on the others, 2x18l rubs, or 2 exo-terra big flat faunariums or 3x9l RUBs (ish). Needs some support from a desk to keep it straight though...


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

done the 100cm pax wardrobe frame

takes 2 50L or 64L rubs across

then doing 5 packs of 2 shelves (makes 10 shelves but planning to use 9 atm)

*came to £140 incl £35 delivery (dont have a car long enough to collect :lol2*

gives me a set up for (and can change it around - its just current plan) :

zone 1 : 4 x 64L rubs
2 x 50L rubs

zone 2 : 6 x 18L rubs 

zone 3 : 9 X 9L rubs (3 on each level, other zones of bigger rubs have 2 on each level)

left with a high storage section at top or could even put another level lol

each zone to be heated by a 12m heat cable (possibly recessed into shelves if i can work that bit out) and secured with aluminium tape . each shelf having 2 lines of cable going across back of each shelf and maybe on back a bit since plenty of cable (smaller ones were a tad short to do double run on each shelf)

each zone/cable to be controlled by a pulse stat

was quoted by WOLVES-STU on here and agreed on price etc and he strung me along for about 5 weeks and left me rackless with new snakes

think the wardrobe works out at a great price !!!!!!! and if ive worked things out right will work a treat !!!!!!!!!! just gotta wait till 29th for delivery lol

thanks again odyssey :no1:


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

your welcome tricky. dont forget to stick up some pics when its all done : victory:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

certainly will


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

Sziren said:


> Being swedish, I must recommend the BILLY range from IKEA, as it's dirt cheap, easy to assemble, sturdy, and really easy to get more shelves if required : victory:


And for a deeper / bigger version, the expedit is ace!! You can take the centre shelf out for a nice size snake viv or leave it in as required for smaller vivs, for geckos and such like.


----------

